# Dirk Gently



## Vladd67 (Dec 15, 2010)

For any Douglas Adams fans out there Dirk Gently is on BBC4 on Thursday 16th at 9pm.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice one, cheers for the heads up


----------



## blacknorth (Dec 15, 2010)

Brought to you by the BBC - the organisation who have just remade Whistle and I'll Come to you, without the whistle.


----------



## chopper (Dec 17, 2010)

what, no reaction?

been years since i read the Dirk Gently novels; thoroughly enjoyed this as lighthearted timey-wimey entertainment. even mrs chopper laughed out loud at some parts, which is always a good sign.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 17, 2010)

i ended up recording it, just haven't watched it yet


----------



## chopper (Dec 18, 2010)

mrs c has now watched it twice and is still smiling. this has to be some kind of record for an sf-related tv show. only if Andrew Graham-Dixon played Dr Who would we see a better reaction.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 18, 2010)

I missed it, i'll need to check it out on i player.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 18, 2010)

I've just watched it and, yeah that was pretty good


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 18, 2010)

It was good but apart from some character names it bears no resemblance to Adams' book, where was the electronic monk, Gordon's ghost, or the Time Lord type character at the university?


----------



## chopper (Dec 18, 2010)

ah, tv - many a slip twixt cup and lip.

i read somewhere that the Dirk Gently books contained several strand/plots that Adams couldn't get away with as scriptwriter for Dr Who. seems quite fitting that the newest adaptation should resemble a modern Who episode more than the original books.


----------



## reiver33 (Dec 18, 2010)

The Electric Monk got a name check on the white board before it was whitewashed, and the horse in the bathroom made it as a secondary headline.

Given how Hitchhiker changed between its radio, book and film incarnations, I don't think Mr A would object to this handling of Dirk.


----------



## mr kite (Dec 22, 2010)

I watched it last night and I liked it very much .
Is there going to be more ?  
Loved the book when I read a long time ago and lent the darn book out but never got it back !

oh.. and whats Raymond going on about above ?


----------



## Fried Egg (Dec 31, 2010)

Not having read the books, I watched this and thought it was excellent. Very entertaining and I would love to see more. It's fired me up to read the books even though I haven't read anything else by Douglass Adams. Something which watching "Hitchhiker's Guide" (both TV series and film) failed to do.


----------



## Mary Hoffman (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought it utterly lacking in any spark though I loved the books. There was a much better radio 4 version a few years ago, with ?Billy Boyd as the hapless sidekick. 

And I normally love Stephen Mangan so was disappointed.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 2, 2011)

There are sooo many times I wish I lived in the UK!  I'd love to see this - Dirk Gently was awesome though I thought The Long Dark Tea Time of the Soul to be even better.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know they'd made a show out of Dirk! I guess they don't show it on BBC America, or I have totally managed to miss seeing it. I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## SloppyJoe (Oct 22, 2014)

chopper said:


> ah, tv - many a slip twixt cup and lip.
> 
> i read somewhere that the Dirk Gently books contained several strand/plots that Adams couldn't get away with as scriptwriter for Dr Who. seems quite fitting that the newest adaptation should resemble a modern Who episode more than the original books.




Some of the same ideas and themes appear in Dirk Gently and the unmade episode of Doctor Who, Shada


----------

